# mounting a short shaft motor on carolina skiff j12



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What is your existing transom height?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you sure its too high? i have never seen a 12' carolina skiff that wouldnt accept a 15" short shaft motor, maybe you can post a few pics of it?


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm trying to post this from my phone so its not the easiest! Lol But I took a yellow measuring tapr and laid it on the bunks so you can see where the bottom of the boat its. It's a 20inch transom. If you look closely at one of the pics you can see where the previous owner fiberglassed to increase transom height. Thanks you for the replies!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok so its not letting me post pics due to it being to big of kb size so i'll post when I get home. Hour or so.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jackplate--but your overpowered and quota bait. [smiley=badidea.gif]


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

i know its a smaller boat but its a lot heavier than my 14ft jon i had with the 25hp. heres pics!!!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

more pics...sorry i dont knwo how to do more than one at a time.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

look close and you can see the fiberglass work the previous owner did since he had a 20 inch shaft


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

my boat


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

cut that crap out ! use a sawzall and cut about 1/4" above the bottom of the new stuff that was put in there you may find that the original top of the transom is intact and all you have to do is a little chizeling and grinding  back down to where it was and who knows ? maybe you go to cut it and the new stuff comes right off? either way id put it back to where it was


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

The transom is strong as can be. No chisel would work but saws all would. What would be more cost effective and take lest time? Jack plate about 140(bobs) or cut and refiberglass( idk how so I'd have to hire)

Input


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont think a jack plates gonna work cause that will set your motor too low to steer, i would restore the transom to where it use to be


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

decision is final. im cutting the transom. thanks for the input guys as i would've initially bought a jackplate!!

i'll post pics of progress and how it turns out!


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

I have the exact same problem with my build. I've decided I'm gonna cut about 4" off of the transom to put my cavitation plate 1" above the bottom. Lucky for me, I have an aluminum boat that is in the strip down phase and it can easily be hidden after paint. I've checked and it will not interfere with my stearing. 

Sorry to hyjack you post.


----------



## esteroali (Feb 23, 2011)

So I have a J12 and just bought a Tohatsu 30hp from Nexo on this board. My shaft is now to long....wanna trade??Just kidding, I am thinking of getting a stationary jack plate, any suggestions.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

no problem buddy! let me know how it turns out! btw what kind of jon boat do you have? yr, make, length. i just got rid of my 14ft grumman.


----------

